# Sick Pigeon



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't someone help me i have a sick pigeon and i don't want him to die because he is mated with another bird that has eggs and the hen is the only one taking care of the eggs at the moment but i'm afraid that she is going to get sick of sitting on them all day. I'm going to list the simptoms of the bird it's beek looks kind of orange and there is a wierd smell coming out of his mouth if you hold he up close to you. He had water diariha but he doesn't eat but he did take a sip of water today. He still flies if you come near him but he is not aggressive like he use to be. He has some weezing when he breaths and he's always trying to close his eyes but when you come near him they open back up. At rest he looks like he is breathing really hard. This is the first bird that I have had being sick and he was fine 2 days ago. Can someone help me with some with what type of medication i can buy for him and use because i really don't want him to die because he is one of my favorite birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have any medicine for canker?


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

*sick pigeon*



Charis said:


> Do you have any medicine for canker?


no i don't have any medicine what type should i use and are the symptoms canker. How do i give the medicine to the bird


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mmelloss said:


> no i don't have any medicine what type should i use and are the symptoms canker. How do i give the medicine to the bird


If it is canker treatment would be Spartrix, Flagyl, Ridzol. or Trichocure, and can be purchased from any pigeon supply house, however you must treat asap. You can also use Metronidazole.

Do you know any pigeon people around you who might carry this or another canker treatment drug or can check your bird out to see what is going on? 

Symptoms of canker are yellow cheezy looking lesions inaise the beak, and slimy discharge and bad breath.

Be sure to isolate this bird from others.


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

*sick Pigeon*



Trees Gray said:


> If it is canker treatment would be Spartrix, Flagyl, Ridzol. or Trichocure, and can be purchased from any pigeon supply house, however you must treat asap. You can also use Metronidazole.
> 
> Do you know any pigeon people around you who might carry this or another canker treatment drug or can check your bird out to see what is going on?
> 
> ...


Yeah thats it i did isolate the bird but he is a mate with another bird who has a pair of eggs. Will the hen take care of the eggs if he is not there or ends up dying or should i put the eggs with another pair because they have had the eggs for about 10 days and they are fertile. Also how do i medicate him i went to get some medication at a supply house and put the medicane in my other birds regular drinking water because the person told me that chances are all my birds might be infected. Should i use an eye drop to give him water and place it in the beek because he isn't eating or drinking at all but he still tries to peck at me when i come near him so he still is a fighter.


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

He ended up dying i'm so mad because he was one of my favorites. He looked like he was doing alittle better. He just was sick for 2 days he seemed normal before yesterday i didn't know canker killed the bird that fast but all my other birds seem fine. I just don't know what to do with his mate the hen she has 2 fertile eggs and has been taking care of them by herself the past 2 days will she be able to raise them if they hatch by herself i don't want to lose the babies too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I just got back on and responded to your pm. You need to treat the whole flock.

You may need to give the eggs to another couple, as she might give them up. Anyway, make sure the couple/s you give them to has only one egg, and incubation is about the same length of incubation as these eggs. 

If she has access to food and water in her nest box, she may continue to incubate, but it can be too much for her. You need to isolate her from any other birds, as another male might come along and take her cubby away from her when they realize the male isn't coming back. Once the babies hatch, she can intially feed them when their appetites are small, and they need moms milk. But a few days after the hatch they will need supplementation. Mom can't do it all alone.

Be ready for anything...she may hatch them and then give them up...or she may abandon the eggs.


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

She has abandon the eggs because when i went to the what about if the couples i have all have 2 eggs loft yesterday the hay in her nest was not even there anymore and one of the egs were out of the nest and she was not sitting on the other egg she wasjust standing at her nest. All my other pairs have 2 eggs if i add an egg to their nest will that make a difference because her eggs are fertile and i want them to hatch will that be a problem because they have 3 eggs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please see the PM I sent you.


----------

